# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  We are in the process of picking a villa for a two week stay in June/July 2008 in the south of France (either provence or the coast).  Any suggestions for specific villas/villa rental companies would

## dwlevin

We are in the process of picking a villa for a two week stay in June/July 2008 in the south of France (either provence or the coast).  Any suggestions for specific villas/villa rental companies would be appreciated.  I know Wimco has villas, but have found out that they actually source their rentals out through a local/european agency.  Would love to avoid the middleman.

Any suggestions of towns outside the luberon would be appreciated as well (i.e., any towns close to the coast, which feel authentic and a bit of the beaten path).

thanks in advance.

----------


## GayleR

We loved our house on an old lavender farm on the outskirts of Saignon and traveled extensively through the Luberon. I have lots of info to share if you want to PM me with specific interests or questions.

----------

